# Experienced babywearers, recommend!



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm due with my second in September, and I am desperately going to need another baby carrier, because I'm going to have two under two.

Right now all I have is a basic sling, and a Snugli.

Both of which are fun and good for their own uses-- both work well for a grocery store trip, the Snugli is great for vaccuuming, and some other kinds of housework, and I like the sling because it's really quick to put on and take off if I'm running a bunch of quick errands.

But, I'm looking for something better for extended wear, especially around the house and while chasing a toddler. While it's a plus to have something easy to take off and put on quickly, that's not absolutely essential, because I do still have the sling.

Being able to wear the baby on my back would be a plus, cause I can't do that with the Snugli.

The really important thing for me, is to have it truly hands-free and secure. With the sling, I feel like I always need a hand or arm around the baby (although not with the Snugli).

Cost IS very much a concern, I'm looking to not spend a whole lot of money. But, if it's really really worth it and I'll use it daily, I can splurge a bit.

I'm fairly short, 5'3", medium weight, and if this baby is anything like my first, it will be medium weight and fairly tall, kinda lanky.

Am I looking for a wrap or a mei tei? Moby? I have no idea, haha. Anyone with any tips or recommendations, please comment!


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I'd get a mei tai. You could use it for both your kiddos. They're a bit easier and quicker to tie than a wrap too.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I agree - the Mei Tai is great. I'm only 5' tall, but have worn Peepers comfortably in a Mei Tai since she was about 10 pounds (she's almost 9 months and over 20 pounds, and fairly tall). I've worn her for hours at a time, walking all day, and my back didn't mind (and I'm not an athletic person).

I'd recommend tossing the Snugli, as that is no friend to your back or your baby's!

A good Mei Tai is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
I'd recommend tossing the Snugli, as that is no friend to your back or your baby's!

Yeah, it's definitely not for extended wear, and I'd love something more ergonomic... BUT it was 15 dollars. I couldn't really drop 100 on an Ergo or Baby Bjorn.

Thanks for the Mei Tei rec's... I'll check some out, it sounds like what I'm looking for.


----------



## 4JMJ (Feb 5, 2008)

Ditto the PP's - definitely a Mei Tai. We have a Kozy. They are sort of pricey but sometimes they have discontinued fabrics on sale. They are very sturdy and super comfy to wear for extended periods of time. It has been worth the investment for us.


----------



## MsVyky (May 29, 2009)

I got my babyhawk mt here on the mdc trading post for only 50 bucks!

and i see them on tbw for really cheap, too


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

definitely a mei tai -- you can't do safe back carries with a Moby. (not unless you're a super-experienced babywearer in any event in which case you wouldn't use a Moby for a back carry anyway!)

I'd get a tall-bodied one such as a Kozy or a ToddlerHawk because then you can use it for a high back carry with your new baby (see the Kozy website for instructions). There is nothing better than being hands-free with your newborn on your back! (with practice of course!) But even if you don't want to do the high back carry, they're awesome for newborns/small babies and you can transition to a regular back carry when your baby is 6 months or so.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

If you need something quick to put on, look at buckle mei tais, they might be the best of both worlds for you.
Though if cost is a big issue, you can *make* a mei tai to see if it works out!


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been checking out the buckle mei tais and tie-on mei tais, and wondering which I should go for. It seems that the tie-ons are more adjustable and flexible, but the buckles are easier-- but really is it that hard to learn to tie it on? My big concern is, are the tie-ons as sturdy and secure? The ties don't slip?

And as for which one to get, most of the ones I'm seeing online are 70-90 bucks, but then there are all these on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_263622

There are about 2 million of them for sale by this same vendor... all for about 20-25 dollars... but why are they so cheap? Should I be scared of the quality? Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## maotmsmi (Nov 20, 2007)

.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101*

And as for which one to get, most of the ones I'm seeing online are 70-90 bucks, but then there are all these on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_263622

There are about 2 million of them for sale by this same vendor... all for about 20-25 dollars... but why are they so cheap? Should I be scared of the quality? Anyone have an opinion?

Yes, you should be scared of the quality. That doesn't look well-made or comfy. It is hard to imagine how anyone could make a decent MT with quality fabrics for that price unless she's got a factory in Viet Nam -- just from the pictures you can tell that the fabric body and straps are decorator weight and not bottom weight, which means it will be flimsy and uncomfy and the straps will twist into ropes.

And it scares me that she shows the straps tied in a bow which is a huge no-no.









With a secure, full knot (square knot), the ties on a MT are going to be fine. But it would definitely be worth stalking ebay, craig's list, the FSOT forums here, at The Babywearer, Diaper Swappers, etc. to get a good, gently used MT at a lower price rather than pay for something new but not well-made.


----------



## thtr4me (Apr 24, 2009)

Please stay very far away from those ebay carriers. They are poorly constructed, and could tear, causing your baby to fall and get hurt. They are usually made with only quilters weight cotton, which cannot hold up to repeated weight bearing use. Stick with something like Babyhawk, Freehand, Kozy, etc. Your best bet would be to head over to TBW and browse the FSOT section for one of those brands. I have used Freehand and Babyhawk personally but have not tried Kozy myself, and can attest to them all being reputable well made carriers. There are many other brands, those are just some of the more easily available, and are a good starting place.


----------



## MamaKickyPants (Sep 21, 2008)

Quote:

I couldn't really drop 100 on an Ergo or Baby Bjorn.
These two carriers are NOT in the same category! The Ergo will give you years of babywearing comfort and convenience. The Bjorn will give you a few months of babywearing discomfort and pain. It is to my eternal frustration that the Bjorn costs so much! You can use it for, what, like, 4months? An Ergo would be a 100$ well spent, IMO, if you can swing it. Sorry for the derail. Looks like you've gotten lots of good advice here. Let us know what you decide!


----------



## AustinMom (Jul 16, 2008)

I got a 5.5 yrd length of tshirt like fabric, cut it in half long ways, so I had two long 5.5 yrd length strands and had two wraps. Total, I spent $20 and had two wraps.

You can use them almost any way, on hip, sling like, front carry, back carry, and all different ages too.

here are some videos....






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-gTJ...eature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44snb...eature=related

http://www.theslingstation.com/






http://www.gypsymama.com/beginner.htm

this is a non expensive way to figure out which position your baby likes, and if you want to buy a carrier that holds the same way, and is "name brand" go for it. It's also VERY adjustable, so if you need a little more slack to BF, you can adjust it easily. I never bought another one, because I loved my wrap too much. I used it from birth to present (18 mo) and plan to use it still, and I may get another one for our next baby, just to get a different color.

All my girlfriends have one now, and love theirs and so do their babies! I don't have to hold his head when I carry him, and I never did, like what you are talking about with the sling. I always wondered about parents having to hold their newborns heads in the baby bjorn ones and such. I never did!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

I can't recomend the ergo and beco enough. If cost is an issue, ergos can be found for decent prices second hand, I see them on craigslist from time to time.


----------



## Gnatty (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi Kelly! My two are 13 months apart, so I have had 2 under 2 for the last 9 months!









I LOVE my mei tai. I made it, from this pattern, but made the body more narrow. I can use it for either child, for front or back. I also used it almost daily during my second pregnancy, as #1 wasn't walking yet.

ETA: I also loved a moby type stretchy wrap for the first 6 months or so... then my babies are too heavy and I like to have them on my back.


----------



## Kelly1101 (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies...

At this point I think I'm going to try to find a good used Babyhawk Mei Tai, I love the way they look and everything I hear about them is good. Thanks for the opinions on the Ebay carrier, I kind of thought that was a bit too good to be true.

AustinMom, yeah, that's a really good idea and I think I will make a "Moby" type wrap, too-- I am not crafty and don't have a sewing machine, but I reckon I can cut a straight line, haha.

I have heard a lot that they're not as comfortable as the babies get bigger, though, especially for women on the small side, plus I've heard they are more difficult to put on in a parking lot or other non-home places, so that will probably end up being my back-up.


----------



## Comtessa (Sep 16, 2008)

I found a used Ergo on Ebay for about $80 and it was the best deal, dollar-for-hour-of-use, that I ever ever got. It's totally worth every penny, especially if you're planning to back-carry once your LO gets a bit bigger. I sold all the cheaper carriers that we got as shower gifts and used the money to buy the Ergo. Definitely worth it.


----------



## Rowansmama (Feb 17, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaKickyPants* 
These two carriers are NOT in the same category! The Ergo will give you years of babywearing comfort and convenience. The Bjorn will give you a few months of babywearing discomfort and pain. It is to my eternal frustration that the Bjorn costs so much! You can use it for, what, like, 4months? An Ergo would be a 100$ well spent, IMO, if you can swing it. Sorry for the derail. Looks like you've gotten lots of good advice here. Let us know what you decide!

Oh yes, I second this! I adore my Ergo, as does my husband. We still carry our 28 pound 2 year old regularly (well me not so much being 34 weeks pregnant). The Ergo will last for years, and when you're done with it you can pass it on to someone else and they'll still get lots of use out of it.


----------



## starrmama (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm going to say something different - I would go for a nice woven wrap if I were you... yes, they're still pretty expensive... yes, they might have a little more of a learning curve, and take just a little bit longer to get on and off (hardly though, once you get the hang of it)... but IMO they give you the most versatility, and the most comfort. Sure, Mei Tais and Ergos/SSCs are nice, and anything would be a great improvement over the Snugli! I've tried a ring sling, pouch, Ergo, and Mei Tai, and nothing is as comfy as my woven wrap... and my neighbor who has 4 boys under 5 only uses her Storchenweige now... she used to exclusively use a Babyhawk Mei Tai, but she says hands down the wrap is more comfortable. BTW, she's about 5'3 I think... Again, if you can find something used in one of the forums, that's what I'd do... I think I just saw a Hoppediz for $50 on diaperswappers... so it does happen!


----------



## Lauren710 (Apr 22, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *starrmama* 
I'm going to say something different - I would go for a nice woven wrap if I were you... yes, they're still pretty expensive... yes, they might have a little more of a learning curve, and take just a little bit longer to get on and off (hardly though, once you get the hang of it)... but IMO they give you the most versatility, and the most comfort. Sure, Mei Tais and Ergos/SSCs are nice, and anything would be a great improvement over the Snugli! I've tried a ring sling, pouch, Ergo, and Mei Tai, and nothing is as comfy as my woven wrap... and my neighbor who has 4 boys under 5 only uses her Storchenweige now... she used to exclusively use a Babyhawk Mei Tai, but she says hands down the wrap is more comfortable. BTW, she's about 5'3 I think... Again, if you can find something used in one of the forums, that's what I'd do... I think I just saw a Hoppediz for $50 on diaperswappers... so it does happen!

Totally agree.. there is a learning curve, but wrapping is so worth it







A previously-loved Hopp would be a great reasonably-priced option that would take you from newborn to toddler. Wraps are especially nice if you're petite, it may take some searching to find a mei tai or SSC that fits you well but a wrap will fit anyone. I'm a bit taller than you (5'5) and about 130 and 4.6 meters/Didymos size 6 is my favorite size for FWCC/FCC, which is what you would probably use a lot in the first few months, but you may be able to get away with a slightly shorter wrap (4.2 meters) if you think extra length will be overwhelming. Shorter wraps (2-4 meters) are also useful for rucksack (back carry) and rebozo carries, but if you're just going to have one I'd go with a long wrap.

I've used mei tais, SSCs, a ring sling and wraps. I wrap exclusively now, I sold all my other carriers and just have a few different wraps that I use and love. I'm looking for an SSC to add to my stash now, but more as a convenience thing when running errands with DH.

Whatever carrier you decide on, I'd check out the FSOT forum at thebabywearer.com. You'll definitely be able to find a carrier below retail price as long as you don't mind used (and with a wrap, this is even better - you won't have to break it in yourself), and you may even find both a mei tai and a wrap within your budget.


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
I've been checking out the buckle mei tais and tie-on mei tais, and wondering which I should go for. It seems that the tie-ons are more adjustable and flexible, but the buckles are easier-- but really is it that hard to learn to tie it on? My big concern is, are the tie-ons as sturdy and secure? The ties don't slip?

And as for which one to get, most of the ones I'm seeing online are 70-90 bucks, but then there are all these on Ebay: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...=263602_263622

There are about 2 million of them for sale by this same vendor... all for about 20-25 dollars... but why are they so cheap? Should I be scared of the quality? Anyone have an opinion?

I personally don't like where they tied theirs. I've tied my mei tai below my DS's bum and it felt more secure and comfortable for both of us. I recommend a mei tai, too. I got mine from ebay roughly two years ago and it's in great shape. I think I paid $35 for it plus shipping, so around $40 all day? Let me see if I can find it and I'll PM you.
I have a peanut shell that I'm going to try out and I'm in search of a Bjorn (but will NOT pay full price). I have close friends that use them and they are much more comfortable for baby and mom than a Snugli. I'd like to have an alternative in case my LO doesn't care for the mei tai or peanut shell and also something that is gender neutral that my DH can use, too.


----------



## AustinMom (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kelly1101* 
AustinMom, yeah, that's a really good idea and I think I will make a "Moby" type wrap, too-- I am not crafty and don't have a sewing machine, but I reckon I can cut a straight line, haha.

I have heard a lot that they're not as comfortable as the babies get bigger, though, especially for women on the small side, plus I've heard they are more difficult to put on in a parking lot or other non-home places, so that will probably end up being my back-up.

Yeah, cutting in half is easy, I'm not a sewer AT ALL!!! Actually, I learned a trick to make about an inch of a cut down the fabric where you want it to be cut in half and you can tear the rest and it is guaranteed to be a straight line









I also used the "pocket-pre-tie" type of carry, so I would put the wrap on before I left the house, and when I got to whatever destination, (post office, grocery store, mall, etc), I'd just hop out, and put baby right in it.

There are also some ways to wrap with a shorter length of fabric, that I use now and that is another option for you.


----------

